# Hosta eating bug



## preiser (Jul 28, 2020)

We went on away to the inlaws place for a few weeks and came back to our hostas being eaten alive. I've been checking at night the last couple days to see who the culprit could be. Can anyone ID what this bug is and offer any ways to keep them away?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks like some sort of pill bug. Insecticidal soap sprays work quite well for this type of thing.

Hostas also get destroyed by slugs this time of year, so you may want to also put some slug pellets around the base of the plant.


----------

